
A Pragmatic Introduction to Secure Multi-Party Computation - lainon
https://securecomputation.org/
======
talkingtab
For me, the most useful way to read this is from the perspective Twitter.
Viewing Twitter as a computation machine may seem odd at first, but when
viewed as an affordance - the term used by Zeynep Tufekci in "Twitter and
Teargas" it makes perfect sense. I'm not suggesting this is a perfect match,
but it does provide a more rigorous way to consider issues with social media
as computation machines.

